# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Văn hóa ẩm thực Myanmar - ẩm thực Myanmar

## thaithuy.92

Đến Myanmar và thưởng thức ẩm thực theo phong cách của người dân xứ này.Myanmar là một quốc gia được được thiên nhiên ưu đãi với đất đai màu mỡ, nhiều nguồn tài nguyên đa dạng. Chính những thuận lợi đó đã cung cấp một nguồn lương thực lớn quanh năm cho đất nước này. Ở Myanmar gạo cũng là thực phẩm chính chiếm 75% các bữa ăn của người dân nơi đây. Bữa ăn luôn kèm với các món thịt, cá, súp, salad và rau nấu theo cách riêng của người Myanmar.


Trong bữa ăn, tất cả các món ăn được đặt hết trên bàn ăn và thực khách có thể chọn riêng các món kết hợp với nhau cho phù hợp với khẩu vị của từng người. Ở Myanmar, phương pháp nấu ăn phổ biến nhất là chiên cá hoặc thịt trong dầu sôi với hành khô, tỏi, gừng, nghệ, ớt và gia vị. Các gia vị thiết yếu và phổ biến nhất là loại gia vị làm từ cá hoặc tôm được bảo quảnvới bột ớt.


Hầu hết các món ăn nhẹ truyền thống Myanmar đều làm từ gạo hoặc gạo nếp rất giàu hương vị và đa dạng. Món Mohinga hoặc mỳ gạo ăn với súp cá là món mà người Myanmar yêu thích nhất. Món ăn này được người Myanmar chủ yếu sử dụng vào bữa ăn sáng và trong những dịp đặc biệt. Laphet (nước chè lá) với một ít dầu, thêm đĩa hạt vừng, đậu phộng rang và tỏi chiên là món ăn phổ biến điển hình của Myanmar.


*Lịch sử của ẩm thực Myanmar*Người dân Myanmar có nền ẩm thực truyền thống lâu đời và cho đến nay, họ vẫn giữ được những nét văn hóa đó trong ẩm thực hiện đại. Myanmar là một nước nông nghiệp với lúa là cây trồng chủ yếu. Myanmar từng là nước xuất khẩu gạo lớn nhất thế giới.


Myanmar nằm giữa hai nền văn hóa lớn nên không chỉ tôn giáo, văn hóa mà cả nền ẩm thực Myanmar cũng bị ảnh hưởng. Trong thời kỳ thuộc địa, văn hóa của Trung Quốc và Ấn Độ tác động rất lớn đến ẩm thực truyền thống của Myanmar khiến nền ẩm thực có những nét pha trộn rất sáng tạo. Trong thời đại toàn cầu hóa và tự do hóa thương mại, tất cả các món ăn nổi tiếng trên thế giới đều có mặt tại đất nước này nhưng hầu hết người dân Myanmar vẫn rất trân trọng ẩm thực của riêng họ. Cho đến nay, người dân Myanmar vẫn đảm bảo tính độc đáo trong những món ăn truyền thống.*Phong cách ẩm thực trên bàn ăn Myanmar*Các loại bàn được sử dụng phổ biến nhất ở Myanmar có hình tròn và thấp. Các thực khách luôn phải ngồi trên sàn hoặc chiếu ngồi để thưởng thức các món ăn. Ngay cả khi bàn phải mang hình dạng, chiều cao theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế để có thể sử dụng trong tất cả các gia đình và nhà hàng thì bàn ăn cũng cần phải đủ kích cỡ để thực khách có thể tiếp cận tất cả các món ăn trên bàn. Tất cả các món ăn đã sẵn sàng tốt hơn là phục vụ các món riêng liên tục. Không có các món khai vị hoặc rượu vang đồng nghĩa với việc thiếu sự hiếu khách tại bữa ăn. Những gì thực khách chờ đợi là nước uống, nước ép hoặc một cốc chè xanh.


Khi tất cả thức ăn đã dọn trên bàn, thực khách có thể bắt đầu bữa ăn bằng cách lấy những phần nhỏ vào bát của mình. Thông thường, người Myanmar ăn bằng tay nhưng các món ăn vẫn có những chiếc thìa đi kèm để giữ tay trái luôn sạch. Riêng món súp luôn được để chung trong một bát lớn và mọi người cùng chia sẻ với nhau.Thìa và dĩa cũng trở nên phổ biến hơn nhưng lại không đi kèm với cả dao. Những người già và khách quý được ưu tiên bằng việc lấy món cà ry đầu tiên. Sau đó chủ nhà sẽ hỏi những người khách về việc thưởng thức món cà ry và sẽ phục vụ một thìa cà ry đầy ụ cho mỗi vị khách muốn ăn.Bữa tối lại có những điều đặc biệt hơn. Thường sau khi thưởng thức xong các món ăn, người dân Myanmar để dư lại một ít cơm mới như là một dấu hiệu của sự mong muốn. Cơm và cà ry luôn ăn cùng nhau chứ không dùng riêng biệt. Súp thì lại có thể ăn lúc nào tùy thích. Khi kết thúc bữa ăn, những gì thực khách sẽ tráng miệng là nước trà lá, trái cây hoặc trà xanh và nước trái cây pha đường thốt nốt.Đến Myanmar và thưởng thức ẩm thức nơi này, bạn sẽ thấy có đôi chút đồng cảm lại pha thêm cảm giác lạ lẫm thú vị.

(nguồn: myanmar.com)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 13.500.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 13.500.000 VND/Khach* 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Myanmar* - *tour du lich Myanmar* 

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Myanmar* - *du lich Myanmar*

----------


## dung89

ha ha món gì mà như tiết canh thế kia

----------

